# Ma boite mail Hotmail envoie des mails à ma place...



## sonograph (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je suis novice pour ce qui est des questions liées à la sécurité sur le web, je me suis donc longuement renseigné, et n'ai pas résolu mon problème malheureusement...
Je précise que j'ai recherché si, dans le forum MacGeneration j'ai tenté de trouvé si ce thème fut abordé, mais, en vain, ce ne fut apparemment pas le cas; si je me trompe, je m'en excuse, et accepte bien volontier y être redirigé...

VOICI MON PROBLÈME:
Voilà de ça environ un an que sur ma boîte mails HOTMAIL, je trouve des messages m'indiquant que des mails que j'aurai tenté d'envoyer ne sont arrivés à leurs destinataires.
Ces destinataires peuvent être dans ma liste de contacts, ou bien encore inconnus. Généralement toutes les semaines j'aurai du envoyer (d'après Hotmail) une bonne dizaine de mails à ces gens, arbitrairement, en Anglais pour la plupart, et apparemment à but commercial (je ne les ouvre pas tous ces accusés de non-réception ).
Je précise que je ne suis absolument pas à l'origine de ces mail douteux.

QUE DOIS-JE EN CONCLURE ?
Est-ça un "cheval de Troie" ? J'en doute, ils sont apparemment très rare sur mac...
Est-ce à cause de "Cookies" ? Je viens à l'instant d'en supprimer une bonne quarantaine...
Autre chose?
J'utilise iAntivirus pour la protection de mon MacBook
(MAC OS X version 10.5.8)

MERCI D'AVANCE POUR VOTRE AIDE !


----------



## whereismymind (27 Juillet 2010)

Je ne dirai qu'un mot: PIRATAGE

Je pense que quelqu'un t'a piraté ta boîte, ça parait clair. En même temps, Hotmail est une vraie passoire. Essaie de changer de mot de passe pour voir.

Si c'est bien ça, ce n'est pas une question de sécurité de ta machine mais du compte Hotmail en lui-même, la fiabilité de ta machine n'est donc pas mise en cause.


----------



## sonograph (27 Juillet 2010)

Merci, entendu, je vais changer le mot de passe.
Pensez-vous que le compte, après ce changement sera mieux sécurisé?
Pensez-vous que ce type de piratage est arbitraire (c'est tombé sur moi comme ça pourrait être pour une autre personne ) ou exclusivement malveillant ?

En tout cas, merci pour votre réponse, il me semblait bien que ma machine semblait "propre" 
après tous les logiciels que j'ai essayé pour détecté spywares et compagnie... (j'en ai aucun, mais j'ai supprimé tous mes cookies)

encore merci !


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2010)

sonograph a dit:


> Pensez-vous que ce type de piratage est arbitraire



oui
et courant



sonograph a dit:


> En tout cas, merci pour votre réponse, il me semblait bien que ma machine semblait "propre"



tu gères tes mails via le webmail d'hotmail ? 

si oui, aucune chance que ce soit du coté de ta machine


----------



## daffyb (27 Juillet 2010)

je ne serais pas aussi catégorique.
Il suffit que j'envoie un mail avec comme adresse d'expéditeur, celle de sonograph. Si ce mail n'aboutit pas, c'est lui qui aura l'accusé de non distribution.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> je ne serais pas aussi catégorique..



à propos de quoi ?


----------



## daffyb (27 Juillet 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je ne dirai qu'un mot: PIRATAGE
> 
> Je pense que quelqu'un t'a piraté ta boîte, ça parait clair. En même temps, Hotmail est une vraie passoire. Essaie de changer de mot de passe pour voir.
> 
> Si c'est bien ça, ce n'est pas une question de sécurité de ta machine mais du compte Hotmail en lui-même, la fiabilité de ta machine n'est donc pas mise en cause.


à propos de ça î


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2010)

ok


----------



## whereismymind (27 Juillet 2010)

sonograph a dit:


> Merci, entendu, je vais changer le mot de passe.
> Pensez-vous que le compte, après ce changement sera mieux sécurisé?



Si ce mot de passe n'est pas ta date de naissance ou tes initiales ça augmente la sécurité oui. Le mieux étant une suite aléatoire de lettre + chiffre + caractères spéciaux style $.


----------



## sonograph (27 Juillet 2010)

D'accord. merci, j'ai changé de mot de passe.

Ce qui est pas pratique dans tout ça c'est que si on veux changer de boîte mail, il faudrait prévenir manuellement tous les organismes de ce changement...
Existe-t-il un moyen où lorsqu'une personne m'envoie un mail sur ma messagerie Hotmail, un mail lui soit automatiquement renvoyé en lui disant de se rediriger vers ma nouvelle adresse, que celle d'Hotmail n'est plus utilisée?
PS: je ne parle pas d'un envoie groupé disant aux gens que je n'utilise plus Hotmail... car tous ceux qui seraient susceptibles de m'écrire ne font pas tous partie de mes contacts...
Et, selon vous, quelle est la boîte de messagerie la plus sécurisée/pratique pour MacBook? (gratuite biensûr)
Sachant que j'ai l'application "Mail" mais je n'arrive pas à créer un nouveau compte (j'avais foiré l'inscription de mon précédent...) tous les onglets (ex: "fichier / créer un nouveau compte")... sont grisés... (en fait je me rend compte que je suis... un boulet !)

Je sais que ça fait beaucoup de renseignements d'un coup, pour les plus courageux, je vous remercie d'avance !


----------



## whereismymind (28 Juillet 2010)

Ne t'inquiète pas, n'importe quelle boîte mail sera plus sûre que Hotmail ! Gmail ressort souvent et je trouve pour ma part que ça marche plutôt pas mal. L'intégration avec Mail se passe sans accro.


----------



## edd72 (28 Juillet 2010)

sonograph a dit:


> D'accord. merci, j'ai changé de mot de passe.
> 
> Ce qui est pas pratique dans tout ça c'est que si on veux changer de boîte mail, il faudrait prévenir manuellement tous les organismes de ce changement...
> Existe-t-il un moyen où lorsqu'une personne m'envoie un mail sur ma messagerie Hotmail, un mail lui soit automatiquement renvoyé en lui disant de se rediriger vers ma nouvelle adresse, que celle d'Hotmail n'est plus utilisée?



Ca?
http://www.arobase.org/hotmail/activer-repondeur-hotmail.htm


----------



## sonograph (29 Juillet 2010)

Génial edd72 ! Merci !
Oui je vais tenter Gmail whereismymind...
merci!


----------



## Fmparis (29 Juillet 2010)

Attention ! Réfléchis bien avant d'activer une réponse automatique ! Surtout avec Hotmail car ce message va donner ton adresse à tous ceux qui t'envoient de mails y compris spammeurs !
Et tu vas te retrouver à nouveaux avec une nouvelle adresse qui reçoit tout et n'importe quoi ! Le mieux c'est déjà d'envoyer un mail à tous tes contacts pour donner la nouvelle adresse. Après pendant un temps tu vérifies ta boîte hotmail pour voir d'autres contacts éventuels à qui t'avais pas pensé avant, pour leur envoyer aussi la nouvelle adresse ! Et tous ceux qui tu veux pas qu'ils t'envoient de mail seront resté dans la boîte hotmail et toi tu seras tranquille.


----------



## sonograph (9 Septembre 2010)

C'est bon ! voilà quelques mois que tout s'est arrêté, merci pour vos conseils !!
pour info voici ce que j'ai fait:
-J'ai viré tous le cookies contenus dans Saffari
-J'ai changé mon mot de passe
-J'ai créé un compte perso GMAIL pour l'avenir, c'est plus sûr.

Encore merci à vous !


----------

